# Rods for slinging light lures



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

I am looking for a rod to sling light lures and use light line. A few buddies I spoke with have been telling me to get a rod 10' to 12' long. They think the added length helps when casting from the beach.

What do all ya'all think?


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

alot depends on where you are going to sling them from.......


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

ishootback said:


> I am looking for a rod to sling light lures and use light line. A few buddies I spoke with have been telling me to get a rod 10' to 12' long. They think the added length helps when casting from the beach.
> 
> What do all ya'all think?


Check out a Rainshadow SU1145. It's 9'6" rated at 1 - 1.5 oz. Throws a stingsilver a country mile.
/Scott


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

What do you mean "light lures"? If you're talking about under 21/2 ounces, thats one king of rod. Under 1 ounce is another. I use a [stand by to hear yelling] a Shakespeare 6" rod that I have purchased at Wal*Mart for under $8.00. It'll handle up to 1 1/2 ounces and is nicely balanced. The rods are fairly well made and mine have lasted 10 years so far. Walley world still carries them in both casting and spinning.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Where are you going to use it? in the surf? up the creeks?

I use a GLoomis SUR1023S 8' 6" foot for 3/8 to 1 1/2oz. I use it for mostly less than an once.
I also have a Lami TRiFlex conv 9' for 1-3 oz plugs.
My dream rod would be the Rainshadow SU1386 blank built Spinning/Conv for plugging 11'6". 1-4oz 
Lamaglas also makes several rods of intrest but they are big bucks.

Alot depends on what you are doing with it.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

Digger said:


> Where are you going to use it? in the surf? up the creeks?
> 
> I use a GLoomis SUR1023S 8' 6" foot for 3/8 to 1 1/2oz. I use it for mostly less than an once.
> I also have a Lami TRiFlex conv 9' for 1-3 oz plugs.
> ...


What would be a good levelwind for that Rainshadow? Would it be a good rod for Stingsilvers as well?


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

*ANswers*

Using it from the beach.
Lures lighter than 1 1/2 oz (Mirrolures, jigs, sting silvers...)
Line less than #15 test
Conventional (maybe a slosh) or levelwind reel

I would like to keep it under $100 bucks

I am going to look at a custom rod for Christmas gift for myself. I recall there is a good maker near Richmond - maybe Williamsburg area. When I get his contact info, I'll hook up with him - just not sure what I want yet spending that kind of $$$.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

reeled_out said:


> What would be a good levelwind for that Rainshadow? Would it be a good rod for Stingsilvers as well?




6600C-5X Abu

Yes. You could change the Gear ratio if you wish for 25 bucks.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

ishootback said:


> Using it from the beach.
> Lures lighter than 1 1/2 oz (Mirrolures, jigs, sting silvers...)
> Line less than #15 test
> Conventional (maybe a slosh) or levelwind reel
> ...



Keeping around a 100 for a rod that does that is going tobe a trick. I'm thinking 4 bills. Throwing a Mirrolure will be tough, I use my Loomis for that(2 bills). For less than a hundred I can only think of one off the top of my head and that was a Intrecoastal by Shakespear. 8'6" and it would throw 1/2 oz nad up to the 1 1/2oz range very well. I have not seen these rods recently they were 70-80 bucks.
I have a OM 10 footer 1-4oz I don't believe it will work well on the real light weights. 2oz fatty yes.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

ishootback said:


> Using it from the beach.
> Lures lighter than 1 1/2 oz (Mirrolures, jigs, sting silvers...)
> Line less than #15 test
> Conventional (maybe a slosh) or levelwind reel
> ...


Why Conv.? For tossing lures unless its slinging metal for stripers I use spinning.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

There are really no rods out there that throws a mirrolure, a jig, and a stingsilver.  You kinda have to get 2 rods for those applications. Like I said, get the Shimano Clarus at 8.5 ft for throwing mirrolure and 3/8 jig and get the 9ft tica rating 1-3 oz for stingsilver and lite bait rod for the beach. IMO, the 9ft tica is one of the best for your money out there for throwing 2oz. And if you're throwing anything under 3 oz, a spinning is better. Less problems.


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

Cdog said:


> Why Conv.? For tossing lures unless its slinging metal for stripers I use spinning.


Because I two that I have not mated to rods yet, one levelwind and one conventional.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

ishootback said:


> Because I two that I have not mated to rods yet, one levelwind and one conventional.


Gotcha, the levelwind will work but IMO the non level wind will quickly become a PITA casting lures.


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> There are really no rods out there that throws a mirrolure, a jig, and a stingsilver. You kinda have to get 2 rods for those applications. Like I said, get the Shimano Clarus at 8.5 ft for throwing mirrolure and 3/8 jig and get the 9ft tica rating 1-3 oz for stingsilver and lite bait rod for the beach. IMO, the 9ft tica is one of the best for your money out there for throwing 2oz. And if you're throwing anything under 3 oz, a spinning is better. Less problems.



I have a few good setups for throwing 2 & 3 oz lures or bait, and a few for heavier weights as well. 
My only lightweight stuff is for freshwater pond or creek fishing and is nearing 10 years old.


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

I went out to a local shop and looked at Shimano 10'6" and 10' casting rods rated 1/2 to 1oz. It was like a buggy whip 

It was a slow action rod. What is ment by Slow action or Fast action?


----------



## arthurinak (May 22, 2006)

*Term "Action"*



ishootback said:


> I went out to a local shop and looked at Shimano 10'6" and 10' casting rods rated 1/2 to 1oz. It was like a buggy whip
> 
> It was a slow action rod. What is ment by Slow action or Fast action?


Action is a term describing/signifying how flexible a rod is. You've got fast action, medium action, and slow action. Fast action rods are very inflexible. In fact, the only place they'll actually bend is at the tip. You use fast action when targeting large game fish, or trolling around in heavy weed cover, where you need to yank yonder fish up and out, hard. Medium action rods bend for about half of their length, and are versatile, applicable to both large and small fish. Now, slow actions will bend almost the whole way throughout — these are the guys that always look frighteningly close to snapping. You use these for small fish, fish you can fit into a pan. 
Hope this helps you understand the terms. Tight Lines!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have the ugly stick "intercoastel"...8' 6" spinning...rated 3/4-3oz...slings metal great...sweet spot is 1 1/2-2oz...it will throw 1/2oz and 3 1/2 seems to push it...very light and handles well...hope this helps


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

my trout rod, for mirros and grubs is a rainshadow blank that was 13 feet long, i cut it down to 9ft.


my metal rod is a st croix, specifically for the glass minnow lures, 1.5 oz


for my striper slayers i use a 1266

you are NOT going to find the perfect rod for all three in one. the ugly sticks and cheaper rods might cast reasonably, but they will NOT cast further and will be MUCH heavier. for 1.5-3oz the 9ft tica will cast awesome. I can stand at the point and throw a glass minnow further than 95% of people with that rod. and its cheap and will lob heavier weights as well


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> There are really no rods out there that throws a mirrolure, a jig, and a stingsilver. You kinda have to get 2 rods for those applications. Like I said, get the Shimano Clarus at 8.5 ft for throwing mirrolure and 3/8 jig and get the 9ft tica rating 1-3 oz for stingsilver and lite bait rod for the beach. IMO, the 9ft tica is one of the best for your money out there for throwing 2oz. And if you're throwing anything under 3 oz, a spinning is better. Less problems.


Crawfish is on the money. I've got both them rods. 

And I love them both. 

Daiwa spinners on em, a 2500 on the Shimano and a 3500 on the Tica. 

The next step up is my Rainshadow 1267 rated 2oz-5oz. Paired with an Abu 6500 Pro Rocket.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

i have a loomis gl2 7'10" rod that can cast all three of those pretty darn well. i wouldnt try to throw anything much over 2 oz with it but the rod is awesome for the light stuff. i believe it is extra fast action, but the butt section has some azz to it. ive caught sheepshead over 12 lbs on that rod, and it bent literally tip to butt. in fact i liked it so much i bought another that is stitting right next to me in the tube it was mailed in. i have never used it but wanted an extra in case they stop making it. the rod is rated at 1/4 - 1 oz, but i was using a 2 oz stigsilver on it today with no issues. the model # is SJR 941. circa 160 dollars.


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

OK...
You talked me into saving some $$$ by NOT geting a lightwight casting rod.

I'll start shopping for a spinning rod & reel to handle my lightwork. Maybe go over my freshwater gear and see if there is a reel that may fit the task. 

Anyone know of a rod maker in the Richmond area?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I use a relatively inexpensive Cabela's rod called a tourney trail. It's a 9' salmon rod and is rated for 1/2 to 2 oz, MH power, Mod. Fast action. It's very light weight. I cut the handle down since it's a bit long for my taste. $60.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

*Ouch....*



arthurinak said:


> Action is a term describing/signifying how flexible a rod is. You've got fast action, medium action, and slow action. Fast action rods are very inflexible. In fact, the only place they'll actually bend is at the tip. You use fast action when targeting large game fish, or trolling around in heavy weed cover, where you need to yank yonder fish up and out, hard. Medium action rods bend for about half of their length, and are versatile, applicable to both large and small fish. Now, slow actions will bend almost the whole way throughout — these are the guys that always look frighteningly close to snapping. You use these for small fish, fish you can fit into a pan.
> Hope this helps you understand the terms. Tight Lines!


Seems like the only time I post anymore is when I disagree.... 

Fast action, on a light power rod is great for mirror lures. The idea is to generate enough speed so the mirrorlure lays parallell to the line of travel. The faster you can launch 5/8 oz, the farther it will go as the lure is stabilized in flight reducing aerodynamic drag.

For Mirrorlures, I prefer the Loomis P844, Fast action, med-lite power. Many have tested rods and determined (Mine is proof) that the Mirror lure will lay, and fly.

Lamiglass also has a P844 that is highly recommended.

For 1 1/2 and above, the field opens considerably. For the "gap" 1-3oz There are several manufacturers who have rods, Lamiglass, Rainshadow, Purglas, and loomis.

Tica makes a nice off-the shelf 1-3 oz rod fer about 75$$

Oceanmaster has one that some seem to like.

I have a 9' 2-6oz tica that has had the butt extended 6"...it makes stingsilvers disappear.

My allstar 1267 is fast action and flat destroys 2-4 oz.... and fished the large striper plugs very nicely.

Fishing rods are like wimmin and golf clubs, each person has their own feel and preference. Ask to cast a few when on the beach / pier, as a tackle shop to test out a demo..

You'll find whatcha like.

Here is the loomis info from Mudhole's (www.mudhole.com) catalogue:
Popping
23340-01 P844 ( GLX ) 215.00 7' 1 8-17 1/4-5/8 5.0 0.495 FAST MEDIUM
27580-01 P8400 ( GLX ) 210.00 7' 1 6-12 1/4-1/2 4.5 0.487 EX-FAST MED-LIGHT
26863-01 P844 ( IMX ) SLATE 130.00 7' 0" 1 8-14 1/4-5/8 5.5 0.483 FAST MEDIUM
26802-01 P8400 ( GL3 ) MAHOGANY 90.00 7' 0" 1 6-12 1/4-1/2 4.5 0.471 EX-FAST LIGHT
26803-01 P842-2 ( GL3 ) MAHOGANY 118.00 7' 0" 2 6-12 1/4-1/2 5.0 0.438 FAST MED-LIGHT
26806-01 P843 ( GL3 ) MAHOGANY 98.00 7' 0" 1 8-14 1/4-1/2 4.5 0.485 FAST MED-LIGHT
26807-01 P844 ( GL3 ) MAHOGANY 100.00 7' 0" 1 8-14 1/4-5/8 5.0 0.490 FAST MEDIUM
26808-01 P844-2 ( GL3 ) MAHOGANY 123.00 7' 0" 2 8-14 1/4-5/8 5.0 0.500 FAST MEDIUM
26811-01 P902 ( GL3 ) MAHOGANY 103.00 7' 6" 1 6-15 1/4-1/2 4.5 0.433 FAST MED-LIGHT
26812-01 P904 ( GL3 ) MAHOGANY 106.00 7' 6" 1 8-17 1/4-5/8 5.0 0.530 FAST MEDIUM
26700-01 P841 ( GL2 ) GRANITE 74.00 7' 0" 1 4-10 3/16-3/8 4.5 0.430 EX-FAST LIGHT
26701-01 P842 ( GL2 ) GRANITE 76.00 7' 0" 1 6-12 1/4-1/2 4.5 0.420 FAST MED-LIGHT
26702-01 P844 ( GL2 ) GRANITE 79.00 7' 0" 1 8-14 1/4-5/8 5.5 0.494 FAST MEDIUM
26703-01 P845 ( GL2 ) GRANITE 83.00 7' 0" 1 10-20 1/4-3/4 5.5 0.500 MOD-FAST MED-HEAVY
26704-01 P904 ( GL2 ) GRANITE 85.00 7' 6" 1 8-17 1/4-5/8 5.5 0.538 FAST MEDIUM
Light Saltwater
26795-01 L904 ( GL3 ) MAHOGANY 121.00 7' 6" 1 10-20 3/8-2 1/4 6.5 0.610 MOD-FAST MED-HEAVY
26691-01 L842 ( GL2 ) GRANITE 71.00 7' 0" 1 8-14 3/8-1 1/2 5.5 0.496 MOD-FAST MEDIUM
26692-01 L844 ( GL2 ) GRANITE 79.00 7' 0" 1 10-20 3/8-2 1/4 6.5 0.554 MOD-FAST MED-HEAVY
26693-01 L904 ( GL2 ) GRANITE 86.00 7' 6" 1 10-20 3/8-2 1/4 6.5 0.588 MOD-FAST MED-HEAVY
26694-01 L905 ( GL2 ) GRANITE 100.00

Tommy


----------

